# My view on Necron units



## Asurestar (May 12, 2011)

My views

I don't claim to be a good player, cause by my track record I'm not. 
So this is going to be an opinion of the units currently available that i have used.

Imotekh, lightning-storm - good, night fighting... not so much. a 1 in 6 ( don't know the actual maths of the odds) of doing d6 S8 AP5 doesn't seem an even trade off for potentially not being able to shoot at anything first turn.

Cryptek - i get that they're made for comboing with some units, transmorgification with c'tans, but with only 1 wound and only one harbinger able to take an invulnerable save, better left in the case

lord - res orb to be taken with every troops choice takes the chance of RP (reanimation protocols) from 1/3 to 1/2 or in my case 1/6 to 1/6 (that was a bad game).

Warriors - potential glancing hits on vehicles, 20 squad max so 40 potential hits, BS4 so say 8 miss, 32 left, glancing on a 6, 5 left, if you're lucky weapon destroyed if not crew stunned. So they are not tank hunters. I find the gauss rule is more of a ruse, yes it can do damage to a vehicle but only if you have nothing else that does it better, like say... scarabs.

Destroyers - jump infantry with 2 shots per turn, don't really fit into a niche, i'd rather take more warriors.

Scarabs - excellent tank hunters, always the first target to get shot at. psychological threat to any player with vehicles, field with a monolith and the opponent will split fire and increase their survival chances not by much but enough that you may keep another base or two.

Monolith - can deep strike... not recommended, three games I've tried to use it, three times it either blew up, or didn't arrive. fielding it from the get go means it will be shot at with everything the opposition has, still haven't managed to shoot any of it's weapons. 

Immortals - i took the tesla carbines cause the warriors had gauss, seems like a wise idea, 3 hits on a hit of 6. AP- however means that even orks will be shrugging off the wounds with their armour, potentially high number of shots could counter this with high enough rolls.

Deathmarks - another deepstrike squad(see monolith entry for deepstrike history). snipers with rapid fire guns, means that if they have a phaeron overlord with them they can fire at full range after moving. 

Anihilation barges - awesome fun, although... keep in mind the twin linked tesla destructor's arc range, once the quantum shielding is gone it can kill itself.(don't judge i got cocky by being in assault range of an immobilised deff dread).

Catacomb command barge - IC transport, warscythe drivebys are good for limited number squads or multiwound models, like a dreadnight.

can't wait for zandrekh and oberyn.

go ahead flame me do your worst.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Asurestar: I don't believe in flaming but I will encourage you to read my unit overview.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=106098


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm not goona let you scare me away from playing Necrons! But I agree that tesla seems to be a bit over rated. Funny name too... Aliens named their technology after a human that who wouldn't be born until 10 millions years after they invented it! Wow... Could they see into the future or what?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Well there's too much to touch on with all that at the moment, but I do want to point out crypteks are eternal warriors, so rolling them with a unit of lychguard means they don't "die" until you run out of models to replace them with.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

davespil said:


> I'm not goona let you scare me away from playing Necrons! But I agree that tesla seems to be a bit over rated. Funny name too... Aliens named their technology after a human that who wouldn't be born until 10 millions years after they invented it! Wow... Could they see into the future or what?


Well originally Gauss weapons were called that because that's what the Imperium called them, so I assume Tesla follows the same pattern. Necrons probably call them 011011011 Carbines and 0110111010101 Blasters. :laugh:


----------



## emmonno (Dec 28, 2011)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Well originally Gauss weapons were called that because that's what the Imperium called them, so I assume Tesla follows the same pattern. Necrons probably call them 011011011 Carbines and 0110111010101 Blasters. :laugh:


0110111010101 means "n" if you translate it to text and 011011011 means "m" if you translate it to text, so I don't really think they would call them that way. 

On-topic though, here are my thoughts about the guys you reviewed.

Imotekh night fight is nice as you won't be able to shoot anything with your on average 24" range. His lightning can be nice though but not very reliable, recommended to take with one or two Chrono Crypteks for re-rolls.

Crypteks, they are great but mainly meant for comboing, and as mentioned before they are VERY fragile so stop them in a nice and cozy (big) squad.

Lords, haven't played them much as I only have 1, but they are basically a mini-overlord, though they can't take phearon. Stop them with units you don't want to die and give him at least a Res Orb, the rest is up to personal interest.

Warriors, great when taken in big blobs at only 13 points a pop, they simply decimate anything with a 5+ armour save or worse but struggle against anything else. Putting them into a Ghost Ark increases their survivability as well as mobility.

Destroyers, haven't really played them so I won't be saying anything about them.

Scarabs, Indeed our great Tank Hunters and perfect tarpitters (managed to tarpit a squad of Marines for 4 turns) anyone who has played against these little critters will focus heavy fire against them unless threatened by other threats, taking several squads or other dangerous squads is recommended if you want them to survive.

Monolith, I haven't playtested this guy so I won't be saying much about him though I agree that his is way to big to reliably deep strike.

Immortals, MEQ equivalent, a squad of 10 will kill somewhere around 2 MEQ's per turn with Tesla, 3 with Rapid Firing Gauss and 1-2 with non-Rapid Firing Gauss, rule of thumb: Tesla is better unless you are Relentless (Phearon), you're going to camp or you're facing a lot of 4+ armour saves, warriors can take care of 5+ or worse.

Deathmarks, only played them once and played against them once in Kill Team so I won't say anything about them either.

Annihilation Barges, Great horde killer, can pierce up to AV 12 and no AP means it's really only your last resort Tank Hunter. Has the option to put either a two shot Tesla S6 gun or a two shot S5 AP3 Gauss gun under it's hull, I'd say that the gauss is better as you already have an awesome Tesla gun and you can't fire both guns when you move.

Catacomb Command Barge, As mentioned above relatively good against small squads but it's main use is Tank Hunting with your nice and big Warscythe.

Well that's my view, I don't exactly know how my opinion compares to yours, but it's always good to see more opinions.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Well originally Gauss weapons were called that because that's what the Imperium called them, so I assume Tesla follows the same pattern. Necrons probably call them 011011011 Carbines and 0110111010101 Blasters. :laugh:


So the Imperium remembers who Gauss and Tesla were? Interesting considering all the things they can't recall from more recent history. I'm just glad they didn't go with Edison. Tesla deserves some attention and a twin-linked Edison Destructor sounds awful.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd say they don't remember the origin of the word but they remember the word and it's purpose.

As for Necrons calling it that, I bet they'd call it something else. Eldar weaponry is in human terms, Nid Biomorphs are in human terms, ect.


----------



## Asurestar (May 12, 2011)

Saying it's my view is perhaps a tad misleading, should probably have named it things to look out for/ situations to try to avoid.


----------



## Asurestar (May 12, 2011)

Asurestar said:


> My views
> 
> I don't claim to be a good player, cause by my track record I'm not.
> So this is going to be an opinion of the units currently available that i have used.
> ...


OK rather shortsighted and not remotely helpful for anyone so let's start again

Imotekh is now rather redundant, as night fighting ain't what it used to be

Trazyn the infinite is definitely an HQ to go for, purely cause games in the 6th are based around taking objectives and he can take another objective, there is a minor problem with his resurrection special rule, I use a lord with Res Orb in each of my warrior units, and the last game i used him he died, fails his RP and came back as one of those lords, so e got whisked away from where he was but also took away a rather important model for that squad. Let me read my codex before i actually say this in case it's wrong, page 59... surrogate hosts... rats. Ok so my idea is to take more lychguard, yes they are a major pointsink but they could increase the survivability of lords, overlords and crypteks.. wonder if a cryptek thats a harbinger is stall classed as a cryptek for the purposes of that... anyway.

The monolith hasn't died on on entry since 6th, and it's able to take warriors potentially out of cc and shooting again.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Normally I wouldn't do this but so much of this is wrong I cannot allow this aberration to misinform people.



Asurestar said:


> My views
> 
> I don't claim to be a good player, cause by my track record I'm not.
> So this is going to be an opinion of the units currently available that i have used.
> ...


----------



## Asurestar (May 12, 2011)

when that was originally wrote i had no idea how to play necrons and it was written before 6th so hull points werent invented yet.

Also check the original date, it was before 6th was written and is therefore out of date.


----------

